# Hoop house versus greenhouse???



## Guest (Feb 21, 2004)

OK folks, whats the difference between a hoop house and a greenhouse? Is one heated and one is not, and that is that? Is a hoop house use temporarily and then removed from the plants during the regular season and put back on when it is cold? 

If I buy a hoophouse, can it be converted to a greenhouse?

Any tips/suggestions or information is greatly appreciated!


----------



## uncle Will in In. (May 11, 2002)

Hoop house is called that due to way it's built. Cheaper and faster, plus more easily portable that soild framed houses. When you get it covered it's a greenhouse.


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

A hoophouse is a greenhouse. You can heat it and start your plants in it or you can use beds directly on the floor and grow early/late crops or some combination of the two. A hoophouse is an easily built and inexpensive way to have alot of space for growing. We took ours down and only have our Starplate house right now but plan to build a much longer one this spring. We had benches in ours with growing beds underneath them. Will continue to use the small one with double plastic for starting plants and then move them on to the hoophouse which we won't have to heat as much. An excellent book on using a hoophouse to extend your growing seasons is Eliot Coleman's Four Season Harvest. Hint--don't build one too small as you will soon know the joy of being surrounded by plants when it is still cold and dreary outside --and there is always something new you just gotta try!! DEE


----------



## Hank - Narita (Aug 12, 2002)

Check out www.farmwholesale.com and get their catalog. They have a sample of their product and different pictures of greenhouses/hoophouses. A friend built a solar greenhouse out of their materials. It is 12 x 24. We are making ours 12 x 12 in AZ.


----------

